# funny smell



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

im getting a funny smell out of my truck exhaust, and a lot of smoke when i first start it up. just wondering if anyone might have an idea what it could be. thanks.


tom


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Probably be a good idea to tell us what truck and motor you have.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

That's just because it's a Ford. Only way to cure the problem is get a GM or Dodge! Just kidding.

We gotta know the engine first. What color is the smoke? If it's a V10, it's probably blue smoke on start up. Seems like every V10 does it. Burn a little oil right at start up. I'm just going out on a limb here.


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

2001 f250 v10


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

DeereFarmer;614211 said:


> That's just because it's a Ford. Only way to cure the problem is get a GM or Dodge! Just kidding.
> 
> We gotta know the engine first. What color is the smoke? If it's a V10, it's probably blue smoke on start up. Seems like every V10 does it. Burn a little oil right at start up. I'm just going out on a limb here.


What he said... what color is the smoke?


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

it is a light bluish gray, and has a strange smell to it. im just wondering if it is something to worry about. have any of you guys replaced the ball joints before? how hard is it, and do you know where i can find a how to?


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

does the light bluish gray go away? If so that is a tell tail sign of warn valve guides. If you're not familiar with valve guide I can explain. Warn valve guides won't stop from running your truck.


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

the smoke does go away after a few minutes of having it running, what exactly are warn valve guides?


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

andyman0291;614249 said:


> the smoke does go away after a few minutes of having it running, what exactly are warn valve guides?


Valve guides are located around the stem of the valves in the head, they are usually an insert in the head that locates the vavle/stem in the head. The stem slides up and down inside the valve guide as the valves open and close. Over time they will wear. When this happened usually exactly what you are describing happens.

This is due to the fact that when you shut off your truck oil seeps by between the valve guide and the valve stem and sits on the top of the valve. When you start the motor again, the oil gets burned off, that why you see the smoke on start up, when the oil gets burn off and the engine is warm, no smoke will be visible, unless the valve guides are really warn.


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

is this a major project to replace?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

How many miles on the truck and does it use much oil between oil changes?


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

76000 and i just got it so im not sure.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

andyman0291;614269 said:


> is this a major project to replace?


You bet it is. It will be costly...but if you're not burning a lot of oil I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

ok, thanks for the info. do you have any info on replacing ball joints, or how to check if they are worn?


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by 02powerstroke View Post
Jack the truck up so the tires are about 3-4" off the ground take a large pry bar and place it under the wheel and lift up and down on the pry bar and watch the bail joints (upper and lower) while doing this. There should be no play if there is this could be the cause of some of your problems. My 2002 had the same thing happeing and I had a really bad upper drives side ball joint so I replaced the upper the lower and the axle U joint while I had it all a part. Problem solved


That was from you're "all over the road thread"

I haven't done ball joints yet on my truck, but it is an involved job. Hub, axle need to come off, you typically need a ball joint installation tool, it's not a simple one.


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

the whole axle needs to come off??!!


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

andyman0291;614311 said:


> the whole axle needs to come off??!!


No the axle will slide out of the housing, the whole axle does not get removed from the truck.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

To Check your ball joints go read the "all over the road" forum.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

What oil you use in that V10?

76,000 miles that sound PO didn't change oil lot or put too thick oil.

Our F250 do that all time when not start for several days. But it still do this for almost 60,000 miles if I can remember it but it have lot miles 255,000.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Another story of "his" trucks to learn from.......Thanks MIL

Changing the oil more often on a 76,000 mile truck won't make the valve seals wear out much faster.
Unless the oil was never changed and then you would have more the valve guide problems. JMO


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok let me tell you.

we have is 2001 F250 with V10 it have 255,000 miles and it still run great plus it is oringial engine.

What cause never change oil will have very tiny abrasive that rubbing on valve guide from stem but if this po thought can change at 7,000 to 10,000 miles because syntheses oil will last longer than dino oil.


And most it cause by aftermarket oil filter that have crap bypass valve that don't hold oil top it end drain to oil pan so valve guide are dry for few sec because oil pump is work to put oil though oil filter then to head.


We alway use motorcraft oil filter and it never have problem but it burn little oil because high mile.

I have see lot 5.4L burn oil because owner get to oil change shop and they put wrong oil that are too thick for those so when they bring to me I see 10w30 on sticker they put on window. I knew it would be burn oil with 5w20 so I put 5w20 well it burn sightly and told owner stop bring to oil change shop because they try put thick oil so owner need buy new engine or new truck. Have you see anyone at shop do care you? NO They would say 5w20 is too thin and make customer think 10w30 is good. 


Hydro_37
let me ask you question. WHY CAN"T I PUT 20W50 OIL IN V10?????????


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

MIL.....you can put whatever the hell kind and weight of oil you want in a V-10. The factory doesn't recommend 20w/50
Go CALL the Ford dealer or ask your uncle what oil to use.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

hydro_37;615591 said:


> MIL.....you can put whatever the hell kind and weight of oil you want in a V-10. The factory doesn't recommend 20w/50
> Go CALL the Ford dealer or ask your uncle what oil to use.


wrong answer

it will spun bearing plus will have rod knock easy than old Ford engine.

Those have tight clearance bearing that why they recommendation 5w20.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

let me ask you question. WHY CAN"T I PUT 20W50 OIL IN V10?????????


Milwaukee;615980 said:


> wrong answer
> 
> it will spun bearing plus will have rod knock easy than old Ford engine.
> 
> Those have tight clearance bearing that why they recommendation 5w20.


YOU ARE the one that was putting the wrong oil in.......TRY reading your posts before you answer. Once again MIL......you type faster and worse then your mind thinks. 

I only use 5W/20 in my V-10 :salute:


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

hydro_37;616005 said:


> let me ask you question. WHY CAN"T I PUT 20W50 OIL IN V10?????????
> 
> YOU ARE the one that was putting the wrong oil in.......TRY reading your posts before you answer. Once again MIL......you type faster and worse then your mind thinks.
> 
> I only use 5W/29 in my V-10 :salute:


Where 5w29??? is this new stuff? Or you mean 5w20?

I never put 20w50. Many preview owner who put that and sell to new owner then owner try put 5w20 but have rod knock. Then found it spun bearings. Why they put thick oil because they heard piston slap or tick or noise so they thought 5w20 is bad so they put thick oil to quiet it.

I alway follow what they say to use oil. Let me tell you. You never work in Ford before. I have went there several times I see lot stuff plus we not allow to get pic of that. They test in room that capable get down -70oF. My Dad say engine he test won't start in around -55oF until it have block heater on it.


----------



## bharry20 (Mar 8, 2007)

come on now children, if you going to have a duel do it right. take ten paces and then


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Milwaukee;616017 said:


> Where 5w29??? is this new stuff? Or you mean 5w20?
> 
> I never put 20w50. Many preview owner who put that and sell to new owner then owner try put 5w20 but have rod knock. Then found it spun bearings. Why they put thick oil because they heard piston slap or tick or noise so they thought 5w20 is bad so they put thick oil to quiet it.
> 
> I alway follow what they say to use oil. Let me tell you. You never work in Ford before. I have went there several times I see lot stuff plus we not allow to get pic of that. They test in room that capable get down -70oF. My Dad say engine he test won't start in around -55oF until it have block heater on it.


Dang MIL....you are the god of all gods and you KNOW it all. You know where I have been and what I have done. At least I can type a complete sentence and admit I don't know everything.
Must be nice to have all the brain power you have.
I am Done trying to let you in on my many more years of life experience that you sure don't have being you are an 18 year old KID. Grow up little boy.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Plus honest you see 18 years old boy you think I am that. NO I am very opposite.

plus I do work on engines lot than play video game or do stupid or drug or beer or have gf.

i have correct lot stuff that my Dad was wrong. That was most stupid thing I did but it was fun see him angry he scream i work for almost 35 years on engines and you have 10 years then after that he tell me I am sorry but don't do that again.


----------

